# P0171 and P0507 HELP!!!



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

Alright, so here's the deal. A month or so ago my 06 GLI threw a bunch of codes. The codes were 300, 301, 302 and 304...all misfire codes. The same time this happened I got a letter in the mail about the recall of the ignition coils. I brought my car in to the shop and the switched out my ignition coils. By the time i got home my MIL was back on. This time it was P0171 and P0507...lean condition in fuel bank one and high idle indicated. I did a lot of analysis to find a vacuum leak and found nothing. I did a smoke test and it showed nothing. The engine is holding pressure. I called the stealership back up and told them that my MIL came on after it left their shop and my car went in today for diagnostics.
They just called me and told me that I need to replace my fuel pump and some part of my cams....i dont remember if it was a follower, the whole shaft or what. I will know when I go pick up my car, i asked for a complete list of what i need. They told me that this is cause by "high revving" and that it is going to cost $2,500 to fix it.
Is this normal? Are the two related? Is this common? Should I start by replacing the fuel pump and filter (things I can do alone)? any ideas? The car has 80,000 miles on it and I do all my own maintenance and this is the only issue i have had. I use castrol oil and change it every 5,000 miles, all other tune ups have been performed, new coils, plugs etc.
more importantly....is my car driveable or should i park it till its fixed?
When it is idling it is rough, it is constantly going up to like 2000 rpm, the exhaust smells (i think - something does! lol)


_Modified by MK4 Getta at 2:04 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## dzellers (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey,
Did you ever get a resolution to this problem? My 06 GLI is doing the same thing. Just had it in to the dealer to fix the coil pack issue and they repalced the PCV, breater tube, and N80. I'm still running lean and getting P0171 and P0507. I don't see any bad vacuum lines or obvious leaks. Now it is starting to idle high and then drop down when coming to a stop.
Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## smolivier (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: P0171 and P0507 HELP!!! (MK4 Getta)*

Well it happened to me today. I have all of the codes that you listed but i am coming to the conclusion that its a bad O2 sensor. Have you found out the problem with your car. I have to do a little more research before I just start changing out parts.


----------



## dzellers (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: P0171 and P0507 HELP!!! (smolivier)*

I'm not sure what it is. I'm almost convinced that I don't have any vacuum leaks. I've been over vacuum system several times and haven't found anything. 
I'm ready to throw some money at it in parts or at the dealer. When I clear the codes the short-term fuel trim fluctuates quite a bit from anywhere between 4% to 20%. 
Dustin


----------



## Gund0005 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: P0171 and P0507 HELP!!! (smolivier)*

Probably not a bad O2 sensor... when that goes out your mileage is gonna drop like mad and the code your gonna pull will say system running rich... if I were you I would check the plugs and go to your dealership and have them replace the coil packs they got recalled


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

hey sorry, i forgot about this thread. I ended up trading in my GLI for a 2010 TDi. 

The issue I had turned out to be the PCV valve. The dealership told me it was the cam shaft and HPFP, but i pulled the pump and it was pristine as was the cam follower....


----------



## dzellers (Jul 29, 2008)

I replaced my diverter valve and that definately helped. The old one had the torn rubber as described in the technical bulletin. After driving about 100 miles, my check engine light came on and I got the P0171 code again. I'm not sure what is up as the long term fuel trim shows as 0%

Oh, and I also replaced the MAF because I thought that might be to blame. 

Dustin


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

check your pcv valve.....


----------

